# DIY Canister Filter



## El Jardinero (Sep 14, 2012)

Posting this cause I'm very happy with it ... and it was cheap!

This is the container I used ... $3 on clearance at Walmart. $5 regular. Has a screw on lid with o-ring seal.









Sediment Filter $1 Dollar Tree









Fine Sediment Filter $1 (Garage Sale) Regular $7 to $8 for a big bag









Bio Filter and Hangers $2 Dollar Tree









Leftover Hydroponic Fittings - Rubber Grommet and fitting give a water tight seal and cost cents.









3/4" Hole markings.

















1/2" Grommet in place









1/2" Fittings in place









Sediment filter in place









Fine sediment filter in place









Bio filter in place









With hoses









With suction cup hangers









Happy Fish!









All for under $10 ... also purchased a $6.99 158 gallon per hour pump at harbor freight.
The only thing ... I added a thin strip of teflon tape to the container .. had a tiny little drip.
Overall, it works great and was cheap!

Enjoy!
Pete El Jardinero


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

wow, very sweet! ever think of using lava rocks for bio filter instead?


----------



## El Jardinero (Sep 14, 2012)

tex627 said:


> wow, very sweet! ever think of using lava rocks for bio filter instead?


It crossed my mind ... but I wanted to eliminate as much weight as I could so I could mount it on the tank with suction cups. Though, I might use lava rock on a larger floor mounted version.


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

Try turning off the pump and see how well the o-ring holds. May do OK where you have it. I wouldn't think it would be safe if placed under the tank, though.

Nice design!

bob


----------



## El Jardinero (Sep 14, 2012)

The filter is powered by a 158 Gallon Per Hour pump that I purchased at Harbor Freight for $6.99
The canister is sealed and will not over flow. Below is a picture of how the canister is attached to the back of the tank.
Water pumped from tank to bottom of filter then water goes back up and into tank through my DIY spray bar.
I hope this helps. I've had it running for 18 days straight and not leaks whatsoever.

Install is a bit messy and big yellow canister is a bit distracting and not so pretty. I'll paint it a matte black soon and clean up tube and wire install.



















Mounted the spray head with suction cups and zip ties.










As you can see in the video link below, the spray head creates good agitation at the surface; creating good oxygen aeration.


----------

